# Ordnername "con" nicht erlaubt



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Hi,

gleich die Frage:
Warum kann man in Windows (XP und Vista) keinen Ordner mit dem Namen "con" anlegen? Und ist dass auch in anderen Versionen so?


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Ist so weit ich weiß in allen Windowsversionen so. 
Ich vermute mal es liegt an nem Überbleibsel von DOS (con=console) oder Ähnlichem.


----------



## zerix (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

das ist bei den anderen Versionen auch so. Du kannst auch keine Datei anlegen die so heißt. CON ist ein reservierter Gerätename. 
Z.B. kannst du auch keinen Ordner anlegen der AUX heißt.

@hammet
Genau das ist es.

MFG

Sascha


----------

